# Can someone connect me with 4th Force Recon Detachment in Hawaii?



## Deleted member 14679 (Feb 6, 2020)

I am moving to Hawaii soon and will likely start an master's degree program in September. I am interested in joining the 4th Force Recon detachment down there. I was wondering if someone could connect me with the right POC down there to get more information about the process.

Thanks!


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2020)

Username said:


> I am moving to Hawaii soon and will likely start an master's degree program in September. I am interested in joining the 4th Force Recon detachment down there. I was wondering if someone could connect me with the right POC down there to get more information about the process.
> 
> Thanks!



The unit's contact info on its home page and Facebook page aren't working?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2020)

PM sent. You're welcome.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2020)

Since Teufel is being generous, let me offer you some reading material.

Notice - Marine Corps Recon and/or MARSOC - Start Here

Look under the 'reserves' section.  There are a number of conversations (recent) about joining 4th.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hit me up when you get here.

Shaka, bra.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 7, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Hit me up when you get here.
> 
> Shaka, bra.


I'm actually headed there next week. I'll text you


----------



## Deleted member 14679 (Feb 7, 2020)

@AWP I only see a sexual assault hotline on the homepage and I'm not on facebook

@Teufel Thanks!

@Ooh-Rah Yup, I've read through there and there is certainly some good info compiled thus far


----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2020)

Username said:


> @AWP I only see a sexual assault hotline on the homepage and I'm not on facebook



4th Force Reconnaissance Co., Detachment (-)

CONTACT INFORMATION

1811 SUMMER RD.
KANEOHE MCBH, HI 96863
PHONE: 808-348-4530
Sexual Assault Helpline:  877-432-2215


----------



## Arf (Feb 7, 2020)

This is amazing



Ooh-Rah said:


> Since Teufel is being generous, let me offer you some reading material.
> 
> Notice - Marine Corps Recon and/or MARSOC - Start Here
> 
> Look under the 'reserves' section.  There are a number of conversations (recent) about joining 4th.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 11, 2020)

Just a side note. In the early 60s, prior to Vietnam. B Company, 3rd Recon Battalion held this position at Kaneohe. The company had not seen the Battalion in years but when Nam started, and 3rd Recon went from Okie, then B Company joined them.


----------

